# Also wondering about these two, albino and an A. rubescens?



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

The albino is only about an inch to 1"1/2 long, yellowish fins, no stripping, pics aren't great, but he-she is cute!

























And he was in a red peacock tank and of course the most beautiful! I got an A. spec german red from the same tank a few weeks ago (ziggy's pic is at the end, about 2in.)

























here is my german red with the albino
















Thanks for anyone's help. Can you tell I'm redoing my tank,lol going for an all male malawi except for a group a acei :wink:


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Fish #2 i believe is a red shoulder peacock. It looks like there is going to be more blue down the back half of its body with the red primarily staying on the shoulder. Once it gets bigger you should be able to confirm this.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

The first is an albino m. greshakei, the second looks exactly like my juvie aul. rubescens.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A. rubenscens is a made up name. You can't really assume that these are a "full" breed or whatever. Just call them Red Peacocks, they are line bred from fish in the lake. He is not a pure Red Shoulder either.


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

i wouldnt say the albino is a greshakei too stubby not correct head shape and the finnage isnt right


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Its head looks like a correct zebra type to me, not sure what you mean by wrong finnage, it has the little blue at the beginning of dorsal followed by complete orange, which is common to greshakeis. I've had a few albino greshakei juvies that looked exactly like that fish and came from a species only tank.

Just as an example:
http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2317


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help, keep it coming, it's interesting. I'm not sure about the greshaki thing though, his,her body is a peach color, unless your's changed from that color to ice blue? That would be cool.
And why would rubescens be a "made up" name?, I see these names for differnent variants of red alunocara, so why not vaild.? I think he is this but will have to see as he grows out.
Thanks again


----------

